# Medical Question.



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I wonder if anyone can help with a medical query please. At the moment, here in England I have steroidal injections in my lower spine, every 3-4 months. I am just wondering if this would be available in Cyprus when we move? If so, is this something that you pay for or how would it be covered? I will be 60 when we move, would that make any difference? Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated, thank you.
Best Wishes Pam.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

positive pam said:


> Hi everyone, I wonder if anyone can help with a medical query please. At the moment, here in England I have steroidal injections in my lower spine, every 3-4 months. I am just wondering if this would be available in Cyprus when we move? If so, is this something that you pay for or how would it be covered? I will be 60 when we move, would that make any difference? Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated, thank you.
> Best Wishes Pam.


Presumably you will be on a state retirement pension in which case you will be entitled to free treatment at the government hospital.
I can't any reason why these injections would not be available to you at the hospital.

Veronica


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Presumably you will be on a state retirement pension in which case you will be entitled to free treatment at the government hospital.
> I can't any reason why these injections would not be available to you at the hospital.
> 
> Veronica


Hi and thanks for that info Veronica. I am sure they would do those injections, will try and see if i can possibly find out anything else out from this end.
Thanks again.
Best wishes Pam.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

positive pam said:


> Hi everyone, I wonder if anyone can help with a medical query please. At the moment, here in England I have steroidal injections in my lower spine, every 3-4 months. I am just wondering if this would be available in Cyprus when we move? If so, is this something that you pay for or how would it be covered? I will be 60 when we move, would that make any difference? Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated, thank you.
> Best Wishes Pam.


As a wider explanation of the health care in Cyprus, I assume you are coming over to stay? You will need to be registered with immigration and need to have your 'yellow' registration form before you can register for state healthcare. 

Permanent residents are not entitled to us the EHIC card for public healthcare within Cyprus. But I believe that in an emergency some state hospitals will accept the EHIC card until you get your Cypriot Health Card. Although they are becoming more strict on its use. 

Permanent Residents *not* in receipt of a UK State Pension

Obtain a S1 (formally E106) from your tax office prior to leaving UK. Depending on you NI contributions this can give you up to 2.5 years free healthcare in Cyprus.

However for immigration purposes you may also need to have Private Health Insurance (please note many insurers will NOT cover chronic or pre-existing conditions for example epilepsy, diabetes, heart conditions, and those that do may be very expensive) In these circumstances you may have to show you have sufficient financial funds to cover any hospital expenses. 

Permanent Residents in Receipt of a UK State Pension 

Prior to leaving the UK obtain an S1 (formally E121) from:

International Pension Centre
Tyneview Park
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE98 1BA
United Kingdom

(Although both health forms have the same number they are different forms)

You will be entitled to free healthcare ( although not all medications are available free) from a state hospital or state doctor. However you may not get the same level of care as that on the UK NHS. In some cases you may even get better. Medications that are not provided by the Cypriot Health System can usually be bought from a Pharmacy as over the counter drugs. You also have the option of private healthcare, just phone a recommended doctor for an appointment, you do not have to be referred by a GP as in UK. Private fees are lower than UK. 

As of 1 May 2010, the UK is now responsible for issuing the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) to UK pensioners resident in other EU countries. (Contact Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999 for an application form, if you have not been sent one with you S1)

Note - Health Requirements for residency in Cyprus (UK State Pensioners) – immigration may insist that you also have private insurance; this is not necessary and is against the EU COUNCIL REGULATION (EC) No 1408/71 directive.

Kind regards


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi and thank you so much for that info Mycroft, that is really a great help and i now have a source to go and investigate further. I hate this getting older stuff and cannot believe that most of my back problems are from being a nurse ha ha! I am going to check out the links you have given me and i think these will give me a good start on what i need to know. Of course i am hoping the beautiful weather in Cyprus will also help with my back(i'm an optimist). Some of the meds i am on are actually controlled drugs here and presume will be the same there, so would definately need a prescription but will be available i am sure.
Once again many thanks Mycroft.
Best wishes Pam.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

positive pam said:


> Hi and thank you so much for that info Mycroft, that is really a great help and i now have a source to go and investigate further. I hate this getting older stuff and cannot believe that most of my back problems are from being a nurse ha ha! I am going to check out the links you have given me and i think these will give me a good start on what i need to know. Of course i am hoping the beautiful weather in Cyprus will also help with my back(i'm an optimist). Some of the meds i am on are actually controlled drugs here and presume will be the same there, so would definately need a prescription but will be available i am sure.
> Once again many thanks Mycroft.
> Best wishes Pam.


Glad to be of help. I too have a back problem from many years of nursing and find that as the air is dryer ( less rain) and I can go swimming more often it is a lot better. I forgot to add that if you can get a supply of drugs, from your GP, to tide you over, do. Also a private doctor here, until you get state care may be the easiest was to proceed, there does not seem to be a problem with mixing and matching healthcare here unlike UK, you can then switch to state care once you have the necessary health form. 

Kind regards


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks again Mycroft, all this info is really helpful. That's what i am hoping, sunshine and swimming may help with possibly some improvement. Strange isn't it, years of looking after other people actually does harm to our health ha ha. didn't have all the equipment they do now
Anyway, many thanks and i will be off researching more into what you have told me.
Best wishes Pam.


----------

